# La verità, tutta la verità



## lale75 (16 Giugno 2009)

*La verità, tutta la verità*

Non ce la faccio a tenermi questo peso con voi che mi siete stati così vicini in questo periodo e so che molti ora cambieranno idea su di me ed avranno, certamente, ragione.
La verità è che nel pieno della mia crisi matrimoniale, mentre mio marito continuava a ripetermi che la nostra vita sarebbe stata sempre uno schifo, che saremmo stati sempre infelici, io ho conosciuto un altro e l'ho tradito...
E' stato semplice, per quest'uomo, farmi perdere il controllo. Ero talmente triste e sola che sono bastati pochi caffè, qualche bel discorso su quanto meritassi di più...ho creduto davvero di aver trovato di nuovo un pò di felicità ma è durata il tempo di consumare il tradimento. Poi lui è sparito, io mi sono ritrovata con un matrimonio già sull'orlo del baratro e un senso di colpa enorme da gestire; il tradimento mi ha fatto capire che il mio matrimonio sta messo peggio di quanto credessi o, meglio, che io davvero ho perso le forze per portarlo avanti. Mai avevo neppure guardato un altro uomo in dieci anni...ora ho il cuore a pezzi, ho perso da qualche parte la persona che pensavo di essere e, come se non bastasse la sofferenza che già provo per il mio matrimonio, mi ritrovo a soffrire anche per quest'uomo ipocrita che mi ha preso in giro approfittando della mia debolezza per avere qualche ora di svago... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 :balloon 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ra potete insultarmi, me lo merito


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio a tenermi questo peso con voi che mi siete stati così vicini in questo periodo e so che molti ora cambieranno idea su di me ed avranno, certamente, ragione.
> La verità è che nel pieno della mia crisi matrimoniale, mentre mio marito continuava a ripetermi che la nostra vita sarebbe stata sempre uno schifo, che saremmo stati sempre infelici, io ho conosciuto un altro e l'ho tradito...
> E' stato semplice, per quest'uomo, farmi perdere il controllo. Ero talmente triste e sola che sono bastati pochi caffè, qualche bel discorso su quanto meritassi di più...ho creduto davvero di aver trovato di nuovo un pò di felicità ma è durata il tempo di consumare il tradimento. Poi lui è sparito, io mi sono ritrovata con un matrimonio già sull'orlo del baratro e un senso di colpa enorme da gestire; il tradimento mi ha fatto capire che il mio matrimonio sta messo peggio di quanto credessi o, meglio, che io davvero ho perso le forze per portarlo avanti. Mai avevo neppure guardato un altro uomo in dieci anni...ora ho il cuore a pezzi, ho perso da qualche parte la persona che pensavo di essere e, come se non bastasse la sofferenza che già provo per il mio matrimonio, mi ritrovo a soffrire anche per quest'uomo ipocrita che mi ha preso in giro approfittando della mia debolezza per avere qualche ora di svago...
> 
> ...


 mmmmmmm...devo pensarci....


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio a tenermi questo peso con voi che mi siete stati così vicini in questo periodo e so che molti ora cambieranno idea su di me ed avranno, certamente, ragione.
> La verità è che nel pieno della mia crisi matrimoniale, mentre mio marito continuava a ripetermi che la nostra vita sarebbe stata sempre uno schifo, che saremmo stati sempre infelici, io ho conosciuto un altro e l'ho tradito...
> E' stato semplice, per quest'uomo, farmi perdere il controllo. Ero talmente triste e sola che sono bastati pochi caffè, qualche bel discorso su quanto meritassi di più...ho creduto davvero di aver trovato di nuovo un pò di felicità ma è durata il tempo di consumare il tradimento. Poi lui è sparito, io mi sono ritrovata con un matrimonio già sull'orlo del baratro e un senso di colpa enorme da gestire; il tradimento mi ha fatto capire che il mio matrimonio sta messo peggio di quanto credessi o, meglio, che io davvero ho perso le forze per portarlo avanti. Mai avevo neppure guardato un altro uomo in dieci anni...ora ho il cuore a pezzi, ho perso da qualche parte la persona che pensavo di essere e, come se non bastasse la sofferenza che già provo per il mio matrimonio, mi ritrovo a soffrire anche per quest'uomo ipocrita che mi ha preso in giro approfittando della mia debolezza per avere qualche ora di svago...
> 
> ...


io non ti insulto di certo...
sto messa peggio di te, quindi figurati...


----------



## Old latriglia (16 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio a tenermi questo peso con voi che mi siete stati così vicini in questo periodo e so che molti ora cambieranno idea su di me ed avranno, certamente, ragione.
> La verità è che nel pieno della mia crisi matrimoniale, mentre mio marito continuava a ripetermi che la nostra vita sarebbe stata sempre uno schifo, che saremmo stati sempre infelici, io ho conosciuto un altro e l'ho tradito...
> E' stato semplice, per quest'uomo, farmi perdere il controllo. Ero talmente triste e sola che sono bastati pochi caffè, qualche bel discorso su quanto meritassi di più...ho creduto davvero di aver trovato di nuovo un pò di felicità ma è durata il tempo di consumare il tradimento. Poi lui è sparito, io mi sono ritrovata con un matrimonio già sull'orlo del baratro e un senso di colpa enorme da gestire; il tradimento mi ha fatto capire che il mio matrimonio sta messo peggio di quanto credessi o, meglio, che io davvero ho perso le forze per portarlo avanti. Mai avevo neppure guardato un altro uomo in dieci anni...ora ho il cuore a pezzi, ho perso da qualche parte la persona che pensavo di essere e, come se non bastasse la sofferenza che già provo per il mio matrimonio, mi ritrovo a soffrire anche per quest'uomo ipocrita che mi ha preso in giro approfittando della mia debolezza per avere qualche ora di svago...
> 
> ...


buh, e che ti si dovrebbe dire?
un cricco sull'orecchio per aver creduto al pirla di turno ... ma a prescindere da tutto direi che il punto sta proprio li, smettere di dar orecchio agli altri e iniziare a guardare ed ascoltar te stessa ...

per eventuali badilate nei denti c'è chi è più brava di me


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> mmmmmmm...devo pensarci....


devi pensare se insultarla o no?


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> devi pensare se insultarla o no?


 si, perchè? qualcosa in contrario?


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> si, perchè? qualcosa in contrario?


tantissimo


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> tantissimo


 e un bel chi se ne frega non ce lo vogliamo mettere?


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e un bel chi se ne frega non ce lo vogliamo mettere?


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


>


----------



## lale75 (16 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> si, perchè? qualcosa in contrario?


 
Non credo tu possa insultarmi più di quanto non abbia fatto io in questo periodo e non solo per il fatto in sè, quanto perchè sono riuscita ad essere talmente debole e stupida da farlo con qualcuno che non provava assolutamente nulla per me se non il desiderio di prendermi in giro.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Giugno 2009)

Mi sembra molto umano quello che ti è capitato, Lale, e sostanzialmente i termini della questione non cambiano. Sicuramente la tua crisi ha impattato con le difficoltà relazionali di e con tuo marito, ecco perché ti esorto a cercare con LUI una soluzione che salvi il vostro matrimonio!


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non credo tu possa insultarmi più di quanto non abbia fatto io in questo periodo e non solo per il fatto in sè, quanto perchè sono riuscita ad essere talmente debole e stupida da farlo con qualcuno che non provava assolutamente nulla per me se non il desiderio di prendermi in giro.


perché dici che ti ha preso in giro?


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non credo tu possa insultarmi più di quanto non abbia fatto io in questo periodo e non solo per il fatto in sè, quanto perchè sono riuscita ad essere talmente debole e stupida da farlo con qualcuno che non provava assolutamente nulla per me se non il desiderio di prendermi in giro.


 lale ho detto che devo pensarci....certo non è che tu abbia fatto una cosa lodevolissima...ne converrai credo...


----------



## Old giobbe (16 Giugno 2009)

*Lale*

Niente di grave, ti sei già pentita.
Adesso devi perdonarti questa cosa e concentrare le energie su qualcosa di più produttivo.
I sensi di colpa vengono sempre dal demonio, mai da Dio.
Salta a piè pari questa fase e dedicati alla tua vita.


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Niente di grave, ti sei già pentita.
> Adesso devi perdonarti questa cosa e concentrare le energie su qualcosa di più produttivo.
> I sensi di colpa vengono sempre dal demonio, mai da Dio.
> *Salta a piè pari questa fase e dedicati alla tua vita*.


ehm.. anche questo fa parte della sua vita, eh.


----------



## Old giobbe (16 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ehm.. anche questo fa parte della sua vita, eh.


È una piccola parentesi del cavolo su cui non vale la pena sprecare energie.


----------



## Old danut (16 Giugno 2009)

lale75, non ti insulterò, lo hai già fatto tu dandola al primo fesso che ha intuito la possibilità di usufruire di un pertugio, come fanno tutti gli sciacalli, semplicemente lui meriterebbe di finire sotto un camion pieno di benzina...che ovviamente dovrebbe andare a fuoco dopo, facciamo le cose fatte per bene.
Adesso io ti dico, esci da quella situazione ma pensa a quello che ti ha detto Verena, voi siete sposati, il non vedere il problema prima da parte tua (cioè l'ignorarlo) e poi il voler cambiare repentinamente hanno peggiorato la situazione, forse è il caso di stare in case distinte e abituarvi un poco a voi stessi per come siete davvero, almeno provateci no?


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio a tenermi questo peso con voi che mi siete stati così vicini in questo periodo e so che molti ora cambieranno idea su di me ed avranno, certamente, ragione.
> La verità è che nel pieno della mia crisi matrimoniale, mentre mio marito continuava a ripetermi che la nostra vita sarebbe stata sempre uno schifo, che saremmo stati sempre infelici, io ho conosciuto un altro e l'ho tradito...
> E' stato semplice, per quest'uomo, farmi perdere il controllo. Ero talmente triste e sola che sono bastati pochi caffè, qualche bel discorso su quanto meritassi di più...ho creduto davvero di aver trovato di nuovo un pò di felicità ma è durata il tempo di consumare il tradimento. Poi lui è sparito, io mi sono ritrovata con un matrimonio già sull'orlo del baratro e un senso di colpa enorme da gestire; il tradimento mi ha fatto capire che il mio matrimonio sta messo peggio di quanto credessi o, meglio, che io davvero ho perso le forze per portarlo avanti. Mai avevo neppure guardato un altro uomo in dieci anni...ora ho il cuore a pezzi, ho perso da qualche parte la persona che pensavo di essere e, come se non bastasse la sofferenza che già provo per il mio matrimonio, mi ritrovo a soffrire anche per quest'uomo ipocrita che mi ha preso in giro approfittando della mia debolezza per avere qualche ora di svago...
> 
> ...


Eri talmente triste e sola che hai cercato un CONTATTO UMANO. Nel modo forse sbagliato, visto che cercavi affetto e hai trovato sesso e basta. Perdonati. Coccolati. Guarda bene dentro di te. Non è trovando un partner diverso che cambieranno le cose, ti sentiresti meglio ma non durerebbe. Rifletti. Ricomincia da qui. Da quello che vuoi tu, per te stessa.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Giugno 2009)

Danut, vogliamo evitare di parlare delle donne ginecologicamente? Mi da' un fastidio immenso.

Grazie.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> È una piccola parentesi del cavolo su cui non vale la pena sprecare energie.


Non sapevo che Dio desse anche cavoli in parentesi da dover gestire..

Giobbe, ma come si fa ad essere cosi riduttivi benchè credo anche che  tu l'abbia fatto per minimizzare o sdrammatizzare il suo stato d'animo.il suo senso di colpa.

Nulla accade per caso, e questo Lale è un segnale come hai detto tu..inevitabile ,perchè oltre ai _cavoli _, quel Dio ci ha  fatto deboli, confusi , fragili, disperati..e quindi il mio insulto non c'è, e se fossi cristiana riterrei che se Dio mi ha ritenuto sufficentemente in grado di stare al mondo regalandomi una Vita, sono certa che accarezzerebbe con Amore questa mia fragilità.
quello che devi fare anche tu per andare avanti.
è stata una esperienza lale,nè biasimevole nè lodevole, una esperienza che ti sta aiutando con dolore a metterti in contatto con te stessa..intimamente.

il tipo da cui ti sei sentita ferita allontanalo....non è lui con la sua indifferenza che invalida o riconferma la tua Persona. una persona che vuole capire che si deve fare per mandare avanti o fermare la relazione con l'uomo che ha amato un tempo.

e forse, forse, vorrebbe essere  capace di farlo ancora.

è un forse
oppure non lo sai ancora?


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Danut, vogliamo evitare di parlare delle donne ginecologicamente? Mi da' un fastidio immenso.
> 
> Grazie.


 eh, ma lui mette le battute giuste al momento giusto...è ironia non prendertela...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> eh, ma lui mette le battute giuste al momento giusto...è ironia non prendertela...


è richiesta id buon gusto.

chiamasi opportunità


lale già si sente usata da sto minus, è un poco di rispetto verso una Donna e verso noi donne che leggiamo ci piaceresse.danaut.


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è richiesta id buon gusto.
> 
> chiamasi opportunitè
> 
> ...


 ma che hai pensato dicessi sul serio?


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

ma no....ho acchiappato la tua rispsta per dirlo a danaut...orsu' 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  reale...

quell'ermellino è pesante, e vestiti piu' leggero...;-)))


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

perdonati
anche se non è stato da te
proprio perchè non è stato da te
la lale compos sui non l'avrebbe mai fatto
le persone disgregate fanno cose diverse
non tutti i tradimenti sono uguali
e poi
io non ho crocifisso neanche mio marito


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio a tenermi questo peso con voi che mi siete stati così vicini in questo periodo e so che molti ora cambieranno idea su di me ed avranno, certamente, ragione.
> La verità è che nel pieno della mia crisi matrimoniale, mentre mio marito continuava a ripetermi che la nostra vita sarebbe stata sempre uno schifo, che saremmo stati sempre infelici, io ho conosciuto un altro e l'ho tradito...
> E' stato semplice, per quest'uomo, farmi perdere il controllo. Ero talmente triste e sola che sono bastati pochi caffè, qualche bel discorso su quanto meritassi di più...ho creduto davvero di aver trovato di nuovo un pò di felicità ma è durata il tempo di consumare il tradimento. Poi lui è sparito, io mi sono ritrovata con un matrimonio già sull'orlo del baratro e un senso di colpa enorme da gestire; il tradimento mi ha fatto capire che il mio matrimonio sta messo peggio di quanto credessi o, meglio, che io davvero ho perso le forze per portarlo avanti. Mai avevo neppure guardato un altro uomo in dieci anni...ora ho il cuore a pezzi, ho perso da qualche parte la persona che pensavo di essere e, come se non bastasse la sofferenza che già provo per il mio matrimonio, mi ritrovo a soffrire anche per quest'uomo ipocrita che mi ha preso in giro approfittando della mia debolezza per avere qualche ora di svago...
> 
> ...



Mea culpa, letto solo ora... che dirti, semplicemente ti capisco. Non crocifiggerti, se sei arrivata a questo avrai avuto le tue forse non valide ma certamente capibili ragioni.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

*amore*



Amoremio ha detto:


> perdonati
> anche se non è stato da te
> proprio perchè non è stato da te
> la lale compos sui non l'avrebbe mai fatto
> ...


e questo non ha proprio l'aria di essere stato visuuto con leggerezza.

ot. ma tuo martirio è stato un fuori classe ?
amore scusami, ma la tua storia non l'ho letta.


----------



## Old danut (16 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Danut, vogliamo evitare di parlare delle donne ginecologicamente? Mi da' un fastidio immenso.
> 
> Grazie.


e cosa voleva il tizio, la donna? Mi sa che voleva solo la parte per il tutto per sfogare i bollenti spiriti che magari era da un poco di tempo che andavano sfogati.
Suvvia una persona del genere non può vedere una donna come tale, ma la vede solo per la sua funzione sessuale, sono individui schifosi e lo dico, ma sono così.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e questo non ha proprio l'aria di essere stato visuuto con leggerezza.
> 
> ot. ma tuo *martirio* è stato un fuori classe ?
> amore scusami, ma la tua storia non l'ho letta.


 
figurati!
scusami pure tu
io la frase OT non l'ho capita!

anche se sostituisco "martirio" con "marito"
che c'entra la classe?
spiega che poi ti rispondo


----------



## Old danut (16 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è richiesta id buon gusto.
> 
> chiamasi opportunità
> 
> ...


ma gli uomini di merda come credete che chiamano le donne? e questo fidatevi era tale persona. Lui ha solo visto quello che gli serviva.


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e questo non ha proprio l'aria di essere stato visuuto con leggerezza.
> 
> ot. ma tuo martirio è stato un fuori classe ?
> amore scusami, ma la tua storia non l'ho letta.


martirio è un lapsus e volevi scrivere marito? oppure lo hai fatto apposta?


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> martirio è un lapsus e volevi scrivere marito? oppure lo hai fatto apposta?


fatto apppostos


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> fatto apppostos


il martirio fuori classe è quello della serialità?
bè mio marito, per quanto mi consta, ha avuto una sola relazione durata due mesi, sospesa dopo che me l'ha dovuto dire perchè la str... per costringerlo a lasciarmi l'aveva detto al marito.
poi ha riflettuto un mesetto 
ha deciso che voleva me 
lei non era d'accordo
strascico di ormai più di un anno con follie assortite
non ho ben chiaro a che punto sta lui, meno ancora lei
a me le Duracell stando dando le ultime vampate di acido
l'altalena emozionale si è trasformata in montagne russe
ed ora in un frullatore
e mi commuovo con le carote bollite


----------



## Old squonk (16 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio a tenermi questo peso con voi che mi siete stati così vicini in questo periodo e so che molti ora cambieranno idea su di me ed avranno, certamente, ragione.
> La verità è che nel pieno della mia crisi matrimoniale, mentre mio marito continuava a ripetermi che la nostra vita sarebbe stata sempre uno schifo, che saremmo stati sempre infelici, io ho conosciuto un altro e l'ho tradito...
> E' stato semplice, per quest'uomo, farmi perdere il controllo. Ero talmente triste e sola che sono bastati pochi caffè, qualche bel discorso su quanto meritassi di più...ho creduto davvero di aver trovato di nuovo un pò di felicità ma è durata il tempo di consumare il tradimento. Poi lui è sparito, io mi sono ritrovata con un matrimonio già sull'orlo del baratro e un senso di colpa enorme da gestire; il tradimento mi ha fatto capire che il mio matrimonio sta messo peggio di quanto credessi o, meglio, che io davvero ho perso le forze per portarlo avanti. Mai avevo neppure guardato un altro uomo in dieci anni...ora ho il cuore a pezzi, ho perso da qualche parte la persona che pensavo di essere e, come se non bastasse la sofferenza che già provo per il mio matrimonio, mi ritrovo a soffrire anche per quest'uomo ipocrita che mi ha preso in giro approfittando della mia debolezza per avere qualche ora di svago...
> 
> ...


 
No, Lale, non ti meriti insulti. Credo ti meriti ancora più comprensione umana di prima. Tradire un matrimonio, a mio avviso, non significa semplicemente compiere atti sessuali con persone terze. Tradire il partner significa anche "non amarlo, non rispettarlo, non onoralo" ogni giorno della sua vita, come recita più o meno la formula del giuramento che, da sposato, NON ritengo una serie di vuote parole da dimenticare ma un impegno SERIO.

E non c'è il minimo dubbio che, in questo senso, tuo marito, condannandoti all'infelicità addirittura da un punto di vista ideologico e programmatico, ti ha tradita consapevolmente per prima.

Se è vero che un tradimento non ne giustifica di per sé un altro, è anche vero che la situazione del tuo matrimonio era oggettivamente più che compromessa, e che in queste circostanze le "attenuanti" per la tua azione sono davvero tante.

Lascia perdere ora le "colpe tue" presunte o vere, piccole o grandi. Guarda avanti, di colpe ne ha molte di più lui. E - qualunque deciderai (TU devi decidere!) che debba essere il percorso vostro - ora non è il momento di fare ulteriormente la partita doppia delle responsabilità.

Mi sono sempre permesso - in punta di piedi - di suggerirti di lavorare su di voi e, prima di tutto, su di te. Ora, a mio modestissimo avviso, non cambia assolutamente nulla: quello che tu hai confessato qui sopra è un episodio - perdonami - del tutto marginale della vostra storia. E' stato un momento di grave disagio provocato dalla crisi matrimoniale evidente e dichiarata - per prima - da tuo marito. 

Colpevolizzarti e puntare l'attenzione su quello che hai detto qui sopra non sposta di una virgola il problema, e al limite lo peggiora soltanto. Riprenditi la tua vita, ora. Poi potrai decidere - quando l'avrai stretta tra le tue mani facendo bene i conti su come vorrai gestire il TUO diritto alla felicità - come viverla da oggi in poi.

Un abbraccio virtuale.


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

Lale io non ti insulto, non ti critico ci mancherebbe!!! ,anzi !ti abbraccio forte e ti strizzo con tantissimo affetto.
Ci sta anche questo mattoncino, fa parte della nuova costruzione che stai cercando di realizzare.
Non essere troppo severa con te, non devi.
Tu non hai niente da rimproverarti.
Niente.
Hai avuto solo la sfiga ,o la fortuna, che questo fosse di passaggio.
Ora hai bisogno di pensare a lale e a nessun altro


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> perdonati
> anche se non è stato da te
> proprio perchè non è stato da te
> la lale compos sui non l'avrebbe mai fatto
> ...


 

a proposito: che fine ha fatto compos sui?


----------



## Verena67 (16 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> ma gli uomini di merda come credete che chiamano le donne? e questo fidatevi era tale persona. Lui ha solo visto quello che gli serviva.


 
qui non vedo persone di merda, ma persone che dialogano. Ti prego Danut di rispettare la nostra sensibilità, puoi?


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> a proposito: che fine ha fatto compos sui?


 chi cazzo è compos sui?


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

*amore*



Amoremio ha detto:


> figurati!
> scusami pure tu
> io la frase OT non l'ho capita!
> 
> ...


mi chiedevo come ha tradito, in che maniera...


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi chiedevo come ha tradito, in che maniera...


collaboratrice di un ufficio collegato col suo, che lo ha tampinato per diversi mesi.
altre notizie in cronaca
cioè
poco dopo il post da te citato


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> collaboratrice di un ufficio collegato col suo, *che lo ha tampinato per diversi mesi.*
> altre notizie in cronaca
> cioè
> poco dopo il post da te citato


 mmmmmmmm....chi te lo ha detto?


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il martirio fuori classe è quello della serialità?
> bè mio marito, per quanto mi consta, ha avuto una sola relazione durata due mesi, sospesa dopo che me l'ha dovuto dire perchè la str... per costringerlo a lasciarmi l'aveva detto al marito.
> poi ha riflettuto un mesetto
> ha deciso che voleva me
> ...


ecco..stai a buon punto...


fase necessaria...la mia solidarietà Amore.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> mmmmmmmm....chi te lo ha detto?


detto, verificato
confermato dal marito


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ecco..*stai a buon punto*...
> 
> 
> fase necessaria...la mia solidarietà Amore.


che punto?
non sarà un orlo?
quello del baratro?
lo capisci dalle carote?


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> detto, verificato
> confermato dal marito


 ecco...confermato dal marito...
verificato come?


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> collaboratrice di un ufficio collegato col suo, che lo ha tampinato per diversi mesi.
> altre notizie in cronaca
> cioè
> poco dopo il post da te citato


tutti uguali...manco lo sforzo di fare due passi.

quando si dice che so' motivati 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Amore, sai quale è il guaio? che li si prende troppo seriamente...

mi permetto di banalizzare per poterci ridere sopra..mica si puo' sempre piangere per una carota o sedano ribollito)) o no?!
( mi ci sono voluti anni comunque e non è finita, quindi taccio , non ho da insegnare unca. )


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> che punto?
> non sarà un orlo?
> quello del baratro?
> lo capisci dalle carote?


si tesora, la carota e il sedano è quando si arriva alla fase *K.*


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ecco...confermato dal marito...
> verificato come?


svariate persone che gravitano per l'ambiente
sms


----------



## Old reale (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> svariate persone che gravitano per l'ambiente
> sms


 ah, ok. la prendo per buona


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ecco...confermato dal marito...
> verificato come?


uh che palle che fai..

con questa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  secondo te?


----------



## Old giobbe (16 Giugno 2009)

squonk ha detto:


> No, Lale, non ti meriti insulti. Credo ti meriti ancora più comprensione umana di prima. Tradire un matrimonio, a mio avviso, non significa semplicemente compiere atti sessuali con persone terze. Tradire il partner significa anche "non amarlo, non rispettarlo, non onoralo" ogni giorno della sua vita, come recita più o meno la formula del giuramento che, da sposato, NON ritengo una serie di vuote parole da dimenticare ma un impegno SERIO.
> 
> E non c'è il minimo dubbio che, in questo senso, tuo marito, condannandoti all'infelicità addirittura da un punto di vista ideologico e programmatico, ti ha tradita consapevolmente per prima.
> 
> ...




 Secondo me Lale non è condannabile perché è giusto condannare il peccato e non il peccatore.
L'adulterio è avere rapporti sessuali con persone terze. Non amare, non rispettare e non onorare sono accadimenti che si verificano spesso durante un matrimonio (praticamente quasi quotidianamente).
La responsabilità del tradimento non è del marito, è tutta di Lale. Ci sono delle attenuanti (come sempre) ma non servono da sole a giustificare il tradimento.
Comunque non è niente di grave. È caduta e si è pentita. Adesso si deve alzare, deve perdonarsi e continuare a camminare.
La situazione era già complicata prima nella testa di Lale, forse questo tradimento contribuirà ad ingarbugliare ancora di più la situazione. Ma alla fine tutto si risolverà per il meglio.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si tesora, la carota e il sedano è quando si arriva alla fase *K.*


kekkaxxocistoafarequi?
che poi saree piuttosto la fase p (perkekkaxxonontilevidaimieicocomeri)?
ma io sono alla k2
kaxxoaspettiperdimostrarmiquantoamiquestascemakenonvedeloradicrederci

ma essere meno kriptika ti fa fatica?


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio a tenermi questo peso con voi che mi siete stati così vicini in questo periodo e so che molti ora cambieranno idea su di me ed avranno, certamente, ragione.
> La verità è che nel pieno della mia crisi matrimoniale, mentre mio marito continuava a ripetermi che la nostra vita sarebbe stata sempre uno schifo, che saremmo stati sempre infelici, io ho conosciuto un altro e l'ho tradito...
> E' stato semplice, per quest'uomo, farmi perdere il controllo. Ero talmente triste e sola che sono bastati pochi caffè, qualche bel discorso su quanto meritassi di più...ho creduto davvero di aver trovato di nuovo un pò di felicità ma è durata il tempo di consumare il tradimento. Poi lui è sparito, io mi sono ritrovata con un matrimonio già sull'orlo del baratro e un senso di colpa enorme da gestire; il tradimento mi ha fatto capire che il mio matrimonio sta messo peggio di quanto credessi o, meglio, che io davvero ho perso le forze per portarlo avanti. Mai avevo neppure guardato un altro uomo in dieci anni...ora ho il cuore a pezzi, ho perso da qualche parte la persona che pensavo di essere e, come se non bastasse la sofferenza che già provo per il mio matrimonio, mi ritrovo a soffrire anche per quest'uomo ipocrita che mi ha preso in giro approfittando della mia debolezza per avere qualche ora di svago...
> 
> ...


Lale, da parte mia poche parole e nessuna offesa di certo:

quella tua caduta è solo l'ultimo segnale di quanto tu sia fragile, di quanto sia ormai lontana dal tuo matrimonio (se no il commento sarebbe stato diverso, resati conto di ciò che era successo) e che è ora che dedichi le tue energie all'unico progetto davvero importante che ti resta: TE STESSA!

E se per riuscir in ciò devi lasciar a terra un pò di zavorra....******o tutti!


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> kekkaxxocistoafarequi?
> che poi saree piuttosto la fase p (perkekkaxxonontilevidaimieicocomeri)?
> ma io sono alla k2
> kaxxoaspettiperdimostrarmiquantoamiquestascemakenonvedeloradicrederci
> ...


*Amore, mandalo affangulo e non affidare il tuo benessere al suo ricoscimento.
quindi fa tutto cio' che ti fa BENE.

TUTTO.*​
sono stata meno criptica e ho sintetizzato. devo portare lu cane a fare pipi. scusami a dopo amore.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lale, da parte mia poche parole e nessuna offesa di certo:
> 
> quella tua caduta è solo l'ultimo segnale di quanto tu sia fragile, di quanto sia ormai lontana dal tuo matrimonio (se no il commento sarebbe stato diverso, resati conto di ciò che era successo) e che è ora che dedichi le tue energie all'unico progetto davvero importante che ti resta: TE STESSA!
> 
> E se per riuscir in ciò devi lasciar a terra un pò di zavorra....******o tutti!


----------



## Old amarax (16 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio a tenermi questo peso con voi che mi siete stati così vicini in questo periodo e so che molti ora cambieranno idea su di me ed avranno, certamente, ragione.
> La verità è che nel pieno della mia crisi matrimoniale, mentre mio marito continuava a ripetermi che la nostra vita sarebbe stata sempre uno schifo, che saremmo stati sempre infelici, io ho conosciuto un altro e l'ho tradito...
> E' stato semplice, per quest'uomo, farmi perdere il controllo. Ero talmente triste e sola che sono bastati pochi caffè, qualche bel discorso su quanto meritassi di più...ho creduto davvero di aver trovato di nuovo un pò di felicità ma è durata il tempo di consumare il tradimento. Poi lui è sparito, io mi sono ritrovata con un matrimonio già sull'orlo del baratro e un senso di colpa enorme da gestire; il tradimento mi ha fatto capire che il mio matrimonio sta messo peggio di quanto credessi o, meglio, che io davvero ho perso le forze per portarlo avanti. Mai avevo neppure guardato un altro uomo in dieci anni...ora ho il cuore a pezzi, ho perso da qualche parte la persona che pensavo di essere e, come se non bastasse la sofferenza che già provo per il mio matrimonio, mi ritrovo a soffrire anche per quest'uomo ipocrita che mi ha preso in giro approfittando della mia debolezza per avere qualche ora di svago...
> 
> ...


Ma che insultare!sei una donna meravigliosa che ha subìto un marito depresso e prevaricatore...io insulterei lui piuttosto. Mi dispiace piuttosto della brutta esperienza vissuta con quell'uomo da 4 soldi che hai incontrato...Per me non ci devi più pensare .Devi pensare solo al futuro.





  e


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio a tenermi questo peso con voi che mi siete stati così vicini in questo periodo e so che molti ora cambieranno idea su di me ed avranno, certamente, ragione.
> La verità è che nel pieno della mia crisi matrimoniale, mentre mio marito continuava a ripetermi che la nostra vita sarebbe stata sempre uno schifo, che saremmo stati sempre infelici, io ho conosciuto un altro e l'ho tradito...
> E' stato semplice, per quest'uomo, farmi perdere il controllo. Ero talmente triste e sola che sono bastati pochi caffè, qualche bel discorso su quanto meritassi di più...ho creduto davvero di aver trovato di nuovo un pò di felicità ma è durata il tempo di consumare il tradimento. Poi lui è sparito, io mi sono ritrovata con un matrimonio già sull'orlo del baratro e un senso di colpa enorme da gestire; il tradimento mi ha fatto capire che il mio matrimonio sta messo peggio di quanto credessi o, meglio, che io davvero ho perso le forze per portarlo avanti. Mai avevo neppure guardato un altro uomo in dieci anni...ora ho il cuore a pezzi, ho perso da qualche parte la persona che pensavo di essere e, come se non bastasse la sofferenza che già provo per il mio matrimonio, mi ritrovo a soffrire anche per quest'uomo ipocrita che mi ha preso in giro approfittando della mia debolezza per avere qualche ora di svago...
> 
> ...


per ora ti abbraccio...agli insulti passerò se non inizi a pensare solo a te stessa.


----------



## Old latriglia (17 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> per ora ti abbraccio...agli insulti passerò se non inizi a pensare solo a te stessa.


quoto e mi metto in fila


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio a tenermi questo peso con voi che mi siete stati così vicini in questo periodo e so che molti ora cambieranno idea su di me ed avranno, certamente, ragione.
> La verità è che nel pieno della mia crisi matrimoniale, mentre mio marito continuava a ripetermi che la nostra vita sarebbe stata sempre uno schifo, che saremmo stati sempre infelici, io ho conosciuto un altro e l'ho tradito...
> E' stato semplice, per quest'uomo, farmi perdere il controllo. Ero talmente triste e sola che sono bastati pochi caffè, qualche bel discorso su quanto meritassi di più...ho creduto davvero di aver trovato di nuovo un pò di felicità ma è durata il tempo di consumare il tradimento. Poi lui è sparito, io mi sono ritrovata con un matrimonio già sull'orlo del baratro e un senso di colpa enorme da gestire; il tradimento mi ha fatto capire che il mio matrimonio sta messo peggio di quanto credessi o, meglio, che io davvero ho perso le forze per portarlo avanti. Mai avevo neppure guardato un altro uomo in dieci anni...ora ho il cuore a pezzi, ho perso da qualche parte la persona che pensavo di essere e, come se non bastasse la sofferenza che già provo per il mio matrimonio, mi ritrovo a soffrire anche per quest'uomo ipocrita che mi ha preso in giro approfittando della mia debolezza per avere qualche ora di svago...
> 
> ...


tu mi piaci sempre di più lale.
sei sincera, onesta e non te la conti.
concordo con la triglia, pensi troppo agli altri e troppo poco a te stessa.
piccola badilata sui denti per aver scelto di tradire con un pirla.
per il resto promossa a pieni voti


----------



## lale75 (17 Giugno 2009)

Mi fate piangere di prima mattina 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tenevo questa cosa dentro da tempo e mi vergognavo di parlarne con voi perchè temevo il giudizio degli amici che mi sono stati più vicino in questi mesi, ma sentivo che stavo tradendo anche la fiducia di chi mi giudicava solo come una vittima senza sapere che sono anche colpevole.
Vi ringrazio tanto, a tutti.
Vi voglio bene


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mi fate piangere di prima mattina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me un pò di più vero?


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mi fate piangere di prima mattina
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lale, colpevole de che?
non so come hai fatto a reggere tanto...se sei arrivata a tradirlo direi che se l'è cercata col lanternino


----------



## lale75 (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me un pò di più vero?


 
Ciò!Tu sei la mia compagna di viaggio, cocca!


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> chi cazzo è compos sui?


mi son confusa fra compos. quando siamo arrivati qui mi ricordo c'era una compos mentis e non sui, mentre in metro scriveva una compos sui.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi son confusa fra compos. quando siamo arrivati qui mi ricordo c'era una compos mentis e non sui, mentre in metro scriveva una compos sui.


che era la stessa no?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mi fate piangere di prima mattina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vergognartene? dio mio lale e per quale motivo? di chi devi temere il giudizio? di persone che magari son passate per la tua stessa esperienza e stanno ancora cercando di capirci qualcosa? guarda che qui non si giudica nessuno (tranne i pirla), si cerca solo di capirsi(ci) un po' di più....



OT: ma per lo meno è stato un rapporto soddisfacente tra le lenzuola? altrimenti la badilata sui denti vengo a dartela io....se sensi di colpa (ingiustificati) ci devono essere, che almeno ne sia valsa la pena.


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (17 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> buh, e che ti si dovrebbe dire?
> *un cricco sull'orecchio per aver creduto al pirla di turno ... ma a prescindere da tutto direi che il punto sta proprio li, smettere di dar orecchio agli altri* e iniziare a guardare ed ascoltar te stessa ...
> 
> per eventuali badilate nei denti c'è chi è più brava di me


secondo te, tra tutto quel che ha scritto l'importante è questo? quello di avere creduto a un pirla di turno? è questo il vero problema?


----------



## Old latriglia (17 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> secondo te, tra tutto quel che ha scritto l'importante è questo? quello di avere creduto a un pirla di turno? è questo il vero problema?


se metti tutto in neretto, perchè leggi solo la prima parte?


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che era la stessa no?


cioè passion? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





lale scusa.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> cioè passion?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma no....c'era proprio compos mentis 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma sai che forse era pure passion??

bhò


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma no....c'era proprio compos mentis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uff la conserva quando serve non c'è mai


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> uff la conserva quando serve non c'è mai


giusto. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi pare che sia a rimini tutta settimana  a far finta di lavorare


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

ma compos non era emma?


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi son confusa fra compos. quando siamo arrivati qui mi ricordo c'era una *compos mentis* e non sui, mentre in metro scriveva una compos sui.


Ando' via dopo una discussione... strano personaggio.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma compos non era emma?


Spero per Emma di no


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Spero per Emma di no


mi ricordo un post nel quale catesorciccia aveva rilevato questo segreto delle mutande


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi ricordo un post nel quale catesorciccia aveva rilevato questo segreto delle mutande



Ma non era Compos... e' un altro nick... stordita


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma compos non era emma?


 confondi l'avatar col mio vecchio nick, mi sa.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma non era Compos... e' un altro nick... stordita


non era amore e psiche?
brugola proprio non si ricorda una fava


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non era *amore e psiche*?
> brugola proprio non si ricorda una fava








 l'avatar di compo era la scultura, per questo soreta faceva confusione


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> confondi l'avatar col mio vecchio nick, mi sa.


Mi sa di si... tanto l'ho gia' segnalata


----------



## Old Loscma1 (17 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mi fate piangere di prima mattina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ho letto solo ora.... ieri ero preso...

ma quale insulti?!!!.... hai ceduto perchè eri finita in un tunnel scuro scuro.... adesso.... visto che hai sentito il fondo con le dita.... cerca, di fare come ti anno consiglato tanti in questi giorni... pensa per bene al TUO futuro... 


io non so come sia tuo marito, per quello che ho letto, è un pessimista infelice cronico.... o DECIDE di salvarsi o lascialo andare.... 

ti senti in colpa per averlo tradito?? come ho detto più volte c'è tradimento e tradimento, il tuo è stato come un sogno che si è trasformato in un incubo...

adesso, (consentimi questa affettuosità) tesoro, cerca di vivere una vita da sogno..... guarda avanti e cerca la felicità.... non sono tutti come tuo marito, come quello sciacallo...

è pieno di persone meravigliose.... vivi con quelle la tua vita....


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sa di si... tanto l'ho gia' segnalata


 
io e il mio alzheimer stiamo bene insieme


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mi fate piangere di prima mattina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lalettina mi unisco a chi mi ha preceduto , pensa a te , non colpevolizzarti e cerca di riprendererti la tua vita .


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tu mi piaci sempre di più lale.
> sei sincera, onesta e non te la conti.
> concordo con la triglia, pensi troppo agli altri e troppo poco a te stessa.
> *piccola badilata sui denti per aver scelto di tradire con un pirla*.
> per il resto promossa a pieni voti


quando si tradisce con un pirla è perché inconsciamente si ha deciso di aver bisogno di un pirla. sembra una cazzata ma non la è.

nel caso di lale è stata più che altro una fuga dai pensieri. una performance nella performance.


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> ho letto solo ora.... ieri ero preso...
> 
> ma quale insulti?!!!.... hai ceduto perchè eri finita in un tunnel scuro scuro.... adesso.... visto che hai sentito il fondo con le dita.... cerca, di fare come ti anno consiglato tanti in questi giorni... pensa per bene al TUO futuro...
> 
> ...


va bè, non era mica edward mani di forbice l'altro..


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè, non era mica edward mani di forbice l'altro..


----------



## Old Loscma1 (17 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè, non era mica edward mani di forbice l'altro..


nn ti mando  a quel paese perchè sono educato....


----------



## Old Loscma1 (17 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> quando si tradisce con un pirla è perché inconsciamente si ha deciso di aver bisogno di un pirla. sembra una cazzata ma non la è.
> 
> nel caso di lale è stata più che altro una fuga dai pensieri. una performance nella performance.


 
no no... è proprio una caxxata.... secondo me nn aveva certo bisogno di un pirla...

si è solo fatta intortare da un pirla... e la cosa può sembrare uguale a ciò che hai scritto... ma nn lo è....


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> no no... è proprio una caxxata.... secondo me nn aveva certo bisogno di un pirla...
> 
> si è solo fatta intortare da un pirla... e la cosa può sembrare uguale a ciò che hai scritto... ma nn lo è....


invece io sono d'accordo con Anna
lale non voleva tradire
e non voleva instaurare una storia parallela
incosciamente ha scelto un essere con il quale non poteva nascere niente
un genere di consumo
un pirla 
poi siccome ce ne sono tanti non si è dovuta sbattere per trovarlo

non cercava un'alternativa al marito
ma di abbassarsi al suo livello
lui era negativo caratterialmente e nella relazione con lei
lei si è negativizzata col tradimento

negativizzandosi ai suoi stessi occhi
magari avrebbe avuto meno difficoltà a continuare a rimanere con lui

lo so
è psicologia da 4 soldi e anche meno
ma è l'impressione che ne traggo

lale
un abbraccio


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> invece io sono d'accordo con Anna
> lale non voleva tradire
> e non voleva instaurare una storia parallela
> incosciamente ha scelto un essere con il quale non poteva nascere niente
> ...


 
pure io mi sento tanto psicologa da 4 soldi ma concordo con lei, dotta collega


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> pure io mi sento tanto psicologa da 4 soldi ma concordo con lei, dotta collega


lale 
fanno 500 eurini
per visita e consulto di 2 luminari


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lale
> fanno 500 eurini
> *per visita e consulto di 2 luminari*


e che popò di luminari


----------



## Old Loscma1 (17 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> invece io sono d'accordo con Anna
> lale non voleva tradire
> e non voleva instaurare una storia parallela
> incosciamente ha scelto un essere con il quale non poteva nascere niente
> ...


tu, non hai nemmeno letto quello che ho scritto...

quando ho detto che voleva tradire?? 

lale (di cui ho un rispetto immenso) ha scritto...

 "*ero talmente triste e sola che sono bastati pochi caffè, qualche bel discorso su quanto meritassi di più...ho creduto davvero di aver trovato di nuovo un pò di felicità ma è durata il tempo di consumare il tradimento".*


ma lasciamo perdere....


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e che popò di luminari


.... ehm
esimio collega,
è indubitabile che la nostra specializzazione clinica implichi, a volte, metodiche eteronegee ed originali volte ad indurre nel paziente quello shock emozionale in grado di sbloccare il trauma pregresso.
tuttavia, giova, qui, non sottacere l'imbarazzo professionale indottomi dall'impiego di alcune tecniche che implicano, da un lato, una confidenza che Lei ed io non abbiamo a tutt'oggi maturato e, dall'altro, alcune sgradevolezze sistemiche che nel caso in ispecie non risultano essere esclusivamente olfattive.
La prego quindi, per il futuro, di volersi astenere dall'impiegare in mia presenza tali pratiche, pur riconoscendo che la consuetudine alle medesime Le è stata consolidata nel corso degli studi da Lei svolti presso l'Ateneo di Garbagnate.
Con immutata stima
Prof. Dott. G.Lup.Mannar. Amoremio


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> tu, non hai nemmeno letto quello che ho scritto...
> 
> quando ho detto che voleva tradire??
> 
> ...


ma io lo dicevo a lei, mica a te.


----------



## Old danut (17 Giugno 2009)

Lei non voleva tradire con un pirla, questo ne sono sicuro, credo che ui come ogni bravo ometto capace di comprendere una possibilità le abbia dato la spalla su cui piangere per poi avere in cambio altro, ben conoscio che una donna in crisi è praticamente una botta sicura, non abbiatevene a male, ma è una cosa che si impara presto quando hai molte amiche e vedi personaggi di siffatta specie.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Lei non voleva tradire con un pirla, questo ne sono sicuro, credo che ui come ogni bravo ometto capace di comprendere una possibilità le abbia dato la spalla su cui piangere per poi avere in cambio altro, ben conoscio che *una donna in crisi è praticamente una botta sicura*, non abbiatevene a male, ma è una cosa che si impara presto quando hai molte amiche e vedi personaggi di siffatta specie.


se ti rispondo a tono
mi lapidano
e dicono che ti strapazzo


----------



## Old danut (17 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio, non hai idea di quante donne ci cascano, l'importante in una crisi sia di coppa che personale non piangere sulla spalla di uno che ti comprende...e  che conosci da poco.


----------



## Old latriglia (17 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Amoremio, non hai idea di quante donne ci cascano, l'importante in una crisi sia di coppa che personale non piangere sulla spalla di uno che ti comprende...e  che conosci da poco.


... e scappare a gambe levate quando, se anche hai un 5 minuti sereni, ripescano il torbido


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> ... e scappare a gambe levate quando, se anche hai un 5 minuti sereni, ripescano il torbido


come si diceva altrove,
benchè in crisi,
io me la tenni,
e faccio plin plin

lo dico solo perchè sembrava parlaste a me

lale ha fatto male solo a sè stessa
è questo che dispiace


----------



## Old danut (17 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lale ha fatto male solo a se stessa
> è questo che dispiace


E' questa la cosa che dispiace di più, perchè già stava male e posso solo pensare a come poteva sentirsi poi.
Lale, tuo marito ha bisogno di una scossa, se no morirà di quel male che ha, la depressione porta a questo!


----------



## lale75 (17 Giugno 2009)

*Non c'è limite alla sfiga...*

Sono tornata ora da una visita dal dermatologo per una macchia scura su un labbro che avevo da qualche mese...pensavo di essermi morsicata ma non passava...domani ho un esame urgente: sospetto melanoma...non posso neanche dire di essere spaventata, sono solo allibita di quante cose mi stiano accadendo tutte in questo momento.
Tra l'altro ho chiamato mio marito per dirgli l'esito della visita e la notizia del sospetto melanoma; lui ha cercato di rassicurarmi un pò "freddamente", poi, dopo qualche secondo di silenzio mi ha detto "ci stai ancora pensando?". Io pensavo si riferisse alla macchia, invece lui stava parlando di noi. Ha iniziato a dire che non posso pensare che questa situazione possa durare in eterno, che devo decidere. Non so dirvi come sono rimasta: io ti dico una cosa del genere e tu mi rispondi così?


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Sono tornata ora da una visita dal dermatologo per una macchia scura su un labbro che avevo da qualche mese...pensavo di essermi morsicata ma non passava...domani ho un esame urgente: sospetto melanoma...non posso neanche dire di essere spaventata, sono solo allibita di quante cose mi stiano accadendo tutte in questo momento.
> Tra l'altro ho chiamato mio marito per dirgli l'esito della visita e la notizia del sospetto melanoma; lui ha cercato di rassicurarmi un pò "freddamente", poi, dopo qualche secondo di silenzio mi ha detto "ci stai ancora pensando?". Io pensavo si riferisse alla macchia, invece lui stava parlando di noi. Ha iniziato a dire che non posso pensare che questa situazione possa durare in eterno, che devo decidere. Non so dirvi come sono rimasta: io ti dico una cosa del genere e tu mi rispondi così?


coraggio lale 
non è detto che sia quello che sospettano

poi senti,
un amico l'ha avuto proprio "lì"
e non intendo sul labbro

lo hanno operato ed è andato tutto a posto

non ti abbattere


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Sono tornata ora da una visita dal dermatologo per una macchia scura su un labbro che avevo da qualche mese...pensavo di essermi morsicata ma non passava...domani ho un esame urgente: sospetto melanoma...non posso neanche dire di essere spaventata, sono solo allibita di quante cose mi stiano accadendo tutte in questo momento.
> Tra l'altro ho chiamato mio marito per dirgli l'esito della visita e la notizia del sospetto melanoma; lui ha cercato di rassicurarmi un pò "freddamente", poi, dopo qualche secondo di silenzio mi ha detto "ci stai ancora pensando?". Io pensavo si riferisse alla macchia, invece lui stava parlando di noi. Ha iniziato a dire che non posso pensare che questa situazione possa durare in eterno, che devo decidere. Non so dirvi come sono rimasta: io ti dico una cosa del genere e tu mi rispondi così?


Lale non so che scriverti se non banalità scusami  ...ma sono davvero periodi di cacca che passano . Stai tranquilla , domani fai ciò che ti hanno detto e poi si vedrà .
Lui ... non c'è per te nel senso di appoggio non egoistico ...e spiega tanto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## ranatan (17 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Sono tornata ora da una visita dal dermatologo per una macchia scura su un labbro che avevo da qualche mese...pensavo di essermi morsicata ma non passava...domani ho un esame urgente: sospetto melanoma...non posso neanche dire di essere spaventata, sono solo allibita di quante cose mi stiano accadendo tutte in questo momento.
> Tra l'altro ho chiamato mio marito per dirgli l'esito della visita e la notizia del sospetto melanoma; lui ha cercato di rassicurarmi un pò "freddamente", poi, dopo qualche secondo di silenzio mi ha detto "ci stai ancora pensando?". Io pensavo si riferisse alla macchia, invece lui stava parlando di noi. Ha iniziato a dire che non posso pensare che questa situazione possa durare in eterno, che devo decidere. Non so dirvi come sono rimasta: io ti dico una cosa del genere e tu mi rispondi così?


Lale mi spiace.
Meno male che sei andata a farti vedere...vedrai che si risolverà tutto per il meglio. Ti faccio tanti in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Giugno 2009)

lale, una mia amica aveva quella macchia sulle labbra.

ma quale melanoma!

tesora stai traquilla..e vai a berti un bianco con tuo marito stasera.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lale, una mia amica aveva quella macchia sulle labbra.
> 
> ma quale melanoma!
> 
> tesora stai traquilla..e vai a berti un bianco con tuo marito stasera.


no, vacci da sola!


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lale, una mia amica aveva quella macchia sulle labbra.
> 
> ma quale melanoma!
> 
> tesora stai traquilla..*e vai a berti un bianco con tuo marito stasera*.


ma anche no ! 
Meglio una buona amica ;-)


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no, vacci da sola!


quoto la racchia dotta collega.
e invece del prosecco fatti un bel coktail martini


----------



## Old latriglia (17 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lale, una mia amica aveva quella macchia sulle labbra.
> 
> ma quale melanoma!
> 
> tesora stai traquilla..*e vai a berti un bianco con tuo marito stasera.*
















    veramente dopo quel che le ha risposto se va direttamente dall'avvocato fa prima e si cava pure sto dente


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> .... ehm
> esimio collega,
> è indubitabile che la nostra specializzazione clinica implichi, a volte, metodiche eteronegee ed originali volte ad indurre nel paziente quello shock emozionale in grado di sbloccare il trauma pregresso.
> tuttavia, giova, qui, non sottacere l'imbarazzo professionale indottomi dall'impiego di alcune tecniche che implicano, da un lato, una confidenza che Lei ed io non abbiamo a tutt'oggi maturato e, dall'altro, alcune sgradevolezze sistemiche che nel caso in ispecie non risultano essere esclusivamente olfattive.
> ...


passa un tiro va..


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> passa un tiro va..




































oh Yeah!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

Mi sento molto di parte con Lale, ma il suo non mi sembra neppure un tradimento.
Mi sembra che tradisca se stessa restando col marito perché non trovo ragioni.

P.S. La macchia non sarà nulla, ma comunque i melanomi li asportano e poi raramente danno recidive.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quoto la racchia dotta collega.
> e invece del prosecco* fatti* un bel coktail martini


e anche il figo di cameriere che te lo servirà....


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e anche il figo di cameriere che te lo servirà....


e al proprietario del locale, che è un peu plus agé, dagli il mio numero


----------



## lale75 (17 Giugno 2009)

Stavo pensando che al limite al chirurgo chiederò di farmi uno scanso per la cicca, come i posacenere


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Stavo pensando che al limite al chirurgo chiederò di farmi uno scanso per la cicca, come i posacenere


anche lale l'abbiamo persa.
è andata secca secca.
ah...credo di amarla


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Stavo pensando che al limite al chirurgo chiederò di farmi uno scanso per la cicca, come i posacenere


guarda oggi è una di quelle giornate che mi strozzo con le battute che non posso dire


----------



## lale75 (17 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e al proprietario del locale, che è un peu plus agé, dagli il mio numero





emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e anche il figo di cameriere che te lo servirà....





Brugola ha detto:


> anche lale l'abbiamo persa.
> è andata secca secca.
> ah...credo di amarla


 Bhè la mia mamma mi ha risposto che visto che ci sono se devo andare dal chirurgo plastico potrei farmi gonfiare le labbra...a 'sto punto pure le tette, va, crepi l'avarizia!


----------



## lale75 (17 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> guarda oggi è una di quelle giornate che mi strozzo con le battute che non posso dire


 
Ma spara pure, dai, che almeno ci si tira un pò su di morale!


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Bhè la mia mamma mi ha risposto che visto che ci sono se devo andare dal chirurgo plastico potrei farmi gonfiare le labbra...a 'sto punto pure le tette, va, crepi l'avarizia!


si, e intanto chiedi al chirurgo se c'ha un amico bbono


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Bhè la mia mamma mi ha risposto che visto che ci sono se devo andare dal chirurgo plastico potrei farmi gonfiare le labbra...a 'sto punto pure le tette, va, crepi l'avarizia!


 Simpatica anche la mamma!


----------



## lale75 (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si, e intanto chiedi al chirurgo se c'ha un amico bbono


A tal proposito devo dire che c'era un medico oggi in ambulatorio belloccio assai...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> A tal proposito devo dire che c'era un medico oggi in ambulatorio belloccio assai...


Fammi sapere del primario ...non è che punto in alto ..è questione d'età...


----------



## lale75 (17 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Simpatica anche la mamma!


 
Quando vuole lei, Persa. Ieri pomeriggio mi ha tempestato di telefonate minatorie dandomi della snaturata che abbandona il marito in un momento già per lui difficile..tra l'altro la frase migliore è stata "io te l'avevo detto di non sposarlo ma adesso lo hai fatto quindi tiri i remi in barca e vai avanti"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  cuore di mamma


----------



## lale75 (17 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fammi sapere del primario ...non è che punto in alto ..è questione d'età...


 
Mmmmh non credo ci sia un primario perchè è un ambulatorio privato ma se vedo qualcuno di interessante ti faccio sapere...devi dirmi su che età, però!


----------



## Old latriglia (17 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Quando vuole lei, Persa. Ieri pomeriggio mi ha tempestato di telefonate minatorie dandomi della snaturata che abbandona il marito in un momento già per lui difficile..tra l'altro la frase migliore è stata "io te l'avevo detto di non sposarlo ma adesso lo hai fatto quindi tiri i remi in barca e vai avanti"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti ho mica già suggerito di evitarla?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





che "ops, è caduta la linea" è sempre un' opzione interessante


----------



## lale75 (17 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> ti ho mica già suggerito di evitarla?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Stamattina ho lanciato il telefono dell'ufficio contro il muro...ed improvvisamente, dopo mesi che mi dava problemi quando chiamavano il mio interno, ha ripreso a funzionare! Vedi che mammà ha fatto ò miracolo!


----------



## lale75 (17 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> ho letto solo ora.... ieri ero preso...
> 
> ma quale insulti?!!!.... hai ceduto perchè eri finita in un tunnel scuro scuro.... adesso.... visto che hai sentito il fondo con le dita.... cerca, di fare come ti anno consiglato tanti in questi giorni... pensa per bene al TUO futuro...
> 
> ...


----------



## Old latriglia (17 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Stamattina ho lanciato il telefono dell'ufficio contro il muro...ed improvvisamente, dopo mesi che mi dava problemi quando chiamavano il mio interno, ha ripreso a funzionare! Vedi che mammà ha fatto ò miracolo!


trovo più facile sia stato il lancio  

	
	
		
		
	


	





eddai su, ti ho dato anche la versione light, con la mia non faccio così quando comincia


----------



## lale75 (17 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> trovo più facile sia stato il lancio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sì ma la mia solo ieri pomeriggio mi ha fatto spendere 20 euro di telefono solo per sentirmi insultare!


----------



## Old latriglia (17 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Sì ma la mia solo ieri pomeriggio mi ha fatto spendere 20 euro di telefono solo per sentirmi insultare!


guarda, la mia non mi offende, anche se a volte scassa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  io la avviso che se non ci da un taglio metto giù ..... a lei la scelta, un paio di volte le ho chiuso il telefono in faccia ... e aveva pagato lei ...

tu è necessario che ci dai un taglio a lasciarti trattare in sto modo


----------



## lale75 (17 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> guarda, la mia non mi offende, anche se a volte scassa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lo so, hai ragione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 mi sono azzerbinata


----------



## Old latriglia (17 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Lo so, hai ragione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e allora rialzati  

	
	
		
		
	


	









rompe? metti giù ..... richiama? dille che se intende continuare come prima metti giù di nuovo e che sei al lavoro e non hai tempo di farti insultare gratuitamente da chi dovrebbe essere al tuo fianco a prescindere da tutto e tutti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mmmmh non credo ci sia un primario perchè è un ambulatorio privato ma se vedo qualcuno di interessante ti faccio sapere...devi dirmi su che età, però!


60


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Quando vuole lei, Persa. Ieri pomeriggio mi ha tempestato di telefonate minatorie dandomi della snaturata che abbandona il marito in un momento già per lui difficile..tra l'altro la frase migliore è stata "io te l'avevo detto di non sposarlo ma adesso lo hai fatto quindi tiri i remi in barca e vai avanti"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non ha tutti i torti perché ti fa vedere le cose in modo realistico e se non ce la fai ad andare avanti a chiudere questo matrimonio ...con rapidità.


----------



## Old latriglia (17 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ha tutti i torti perché ti fa vedere le cose in modo realistico e se non ce la fai ad andare avanti a chiudere questo matrimonio ...con rapidità.


emh, veramente la sua adorabile mamma vuole che se lo tenga il marito e stia china sui ceci a pulire dove passa lui


----------



## lale75 (17 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ha tutti i torti perché ti fa vedere le cose in modo realistico e se non ce la fai ad andare avanti a chiudere questo matrimonio ...con rapidità.


 
Forse non mi sono spiegata bene, lei sostiene che dato che mi sono sposata nonostante lei mi avesse ben detto che sarebbe stato un errore ora devo restare lì dove sono, in quel senso tirare i remi in barca ed andare avanti...in pratica la sintesi sarebbe che se anche sono infelice è stata una mia scelta quindi ora la devo pagare per la vita...salvi casi eccezionali (alias botte o tradimento di lui)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> emh, veramente la sua adorabile mamma vuole che se lo tenga il marito e stia china sui ceci a pulire dove passa lui


 Questo le fa vedere la realtà della situazione del suo matrimonio.
O se lo tiene e sta sui ceci o ...se ne va. Lamentarsi e starci è assurdo.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Quando vuole lei, Persa. Ieri pomeriggio mi ha tempestato di telefonate minatorie dandomi della snaturata che abbandona il marito in un momento già per lui difficile..tra l'altro la frase migliore è stata "io te l'avevo detto di non sposarlo ma adesso lo hai fatto quindi tiri i remi in barca e vai avanti"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tiraglieli in testa
a tuo marito!
ma se riesci a farlo schivando appena appena tua mamma 
è meglio


----------



## lale75 (17 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> 60


Persa! ma lo sai che c'è un tizio in palestra con me che deve vere approssimativamente quell'età e che è veramente ma veramente un bell'uomo? occhi stupendi...


----------



## Old latriglia (17 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo le fa vedere la realtà della situazione del suo matrimonio.
> O se lo tiene e sta sui ceci o ...se ne va. Lamentarsi e starci è assurdo.


da quel che ho capito io è più della serie "se molli lui, perdi anche noi" ... visto che il padre le ha già tolto il saluto .....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegata bene, lei sostiene che dato che mi sono sposata nonostante lei mi avesse ben detto che sarebbe stato un errore ora devo restare lì dove sono, in quel senso tirare i remi in barca ed andare avanti...in pratica la sintesi sarebbe che se anche sono infelice è stata una mia scelta quindi ora la devo pagare per la vita...salvi casi eccezionali (alias botte o tradimento di lui)


 Ho capito, ma tu non devi ribellarti a lei, ma al matrimonio che lei ti fa vedere realisticamente.
E' realistica perché ti fa notare che lui così era, così è e così sarà...
Te lo tieni?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Persa! ma lo sai che c'è un tizio in palestra con me che deve vere approssimativamente quell'età e che è veramente ma veramente un bell'uomo? occhi stupendi...


 Indirizzo palestra  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ti attendo in mp


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Indirizzo palestra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fuori zona  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Resto in attesa di indirizzi.


----------



## lale75 (17 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma tu non devi ribellarti a lei, ma al matrimonio che lei ti fa vedere realisticamente.
> E' realistica perché ti fa notare che lui così era, così è e così sarà...
> *Te lo tieni?[/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma spara pure, dai, che almeno ci si tira un pò su di morale!


la battuta passata non torna più


tu invece torna in scannatoio!
qualcosa per ridere ce lo trovi


----------



## Old latriglia (17 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma tu non devi ribellarti a lei, ma al matrimonio che lei ti fa vedere realisticamente.
> E' realistica perché ti fa notare che lui così era, così è e così sarà...
> *Te lo tieni?[/*quote]
> 
> ...


c'è da dire una cosa ... se continuano così 10 giorni e hai un avvocato che sta mandando una lettera


----------



## Old reale (17 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mi fate piangere di prima mattina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ecco lale...sul momento questa cosa un po' (solo un po') mi ha lasciato perplesso. comunque va e non peccare più....


----------



## Old reale (17 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Sono tornata ora da una visita dal dermatologo per una macchia scura su un labbro che avevo da qualche mese...pensavo di essermi morsicata ma non passava...domani ho un esame urgente: sospetto melanoma...non posso neanche dire di essere spaventata, sono solo allibita di quante cose mi stiano accadendo tutte in questo momento.
> Tra l'altro ho chiamato mio marito per dirgli l'esito della visita e la notizia del sospetto melanoma; lui ha cercato di rassicurarmi un pò "freddamente", poi, dopo qualche secondo di silenzio mi ha detto "ci stai ancora pensando?". Io pensavo si riferisse alla macchia, invece lui stava parlando di noi. Ha iniziato a dire che non posso pensare che questa situazione possa durare in eterno, che devo decidere. Non so dirvi come sono rimasta: io ti dico una cosa del genere e tu mi rispondi così?


lale tuo marito è un coglione, senza troppi elucubrazioni del caso...
e per il resto vedrai che non sarà nulla...
Un abbraccio forte lale...


----------



## Old reale (17 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Stavo pensando che al limite al chirurgo chiederò di farmi uno scanso per la cicca, come i posacenere








































basta che poi non ci tornbi con i labbroni alla Marini....


----------



## Old reale (17 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Bhè la mia mamma mi ha risposto che visto che ci sono se devo andare dal chirurgo plastico potrei farmi gonfiare le labbra...a 'sto punto pure le tette, va, crepi l'avarizia!


 eccallà!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ho capito, ma tu non devi ribellarti a lei, ma al matrimonio che lei ti fa vedere realisticamente.
> ...


Non so se l'egocentrismo è causa o conseguenza della depressione, ma ricorda che la depressione può passare, ma l'egocentrismo resta.


----------



## lale75 (17 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> eccallà!


 
Non preoccuparti, le mie care gemelline non hanno bisogno di essere aumentate, sono perfettamente calibrate!


----------



## Old reale (17 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non preoccuparti, le mie care gemelline non hanno bisogno di essere aumentate, sono perfettamente calibrate!


 fiuuuu!!!!!!!!! mi stava venendo una crisi d'ansia....


----------



## Bruja (17 Giugno 2009)

*ecco...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so se l'egocentrismo è causa o conseguenza della depressione, ma ricorda che la depressione può passare, ma l'egocentrismo resta.


... perfettamente d'accordo, i problemi dell'ego abnorme sono zoccoli duri della personalità.
Bruja


----------



## Old cornofrancese (17 Giugno 2009)

lale, il tuo tradimento lo vedo come un 'normale epilogo' di una storia finita... tieni duro, con tutti e contro tutti.


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2009)

*Corno*

Quoto corno....purtroppo è vero...il "normale"epilogo di una storia finita.....nessun insulto lale....!!!


----------



## Old squonk (18 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so se l'egocentrismo è causa o conseguenza della depressione, ma ricorda che la depressione può passare, ma l'egocentrismo resta.


L'egocentrismo può essere parte integrante sia di causa che di effetto della depressione. Possono esservi intrecci micidiali. Se è uno "zoccolo duro" della personalità non passa tout court, è vero, ma c'è un "MA".
Se c'è la precisa volontà di conoscenza, controllo e quindi crescita e guarigione - ci si può comunque lavorare e renderlo inoffensivo. E del tutto compatibile con una normale vita sociale o di coppia.
Parlo per esperienza vissuta.

Importante comunque (mi ripeto, lo so), che:
1) l'egocentrico e/o depresso accetti l'idea di esserlo
2) si renda conto che i comportamenti che ne derivano sono dannosi a se stessi e a chi lo circonda
3) di conseguenza inizi una terapia. Singola e - se del caso - di coppia. E ne accetti le prescrizioni.

Ed è altrettanto chiaro che questo non pare il caso del marito di Lale...

Naturalmente, un mare di in bocca al lupo a Lale per la sua "macchia", che non sarà nulla di grave. E un "tieni duro" nella scelta che hai fatto. E lascia perdere i tentativi di manipolazione da parte anche di tua madre: chiudi il telefono e pensa a te stessa. Cedere proprio ora sarebbe davvero una brutta sconfitta: se resisti, vedrai che sarà qualcun altro a dover fare retromarce e non certo solo di facciata... E comunque non è più un problema tuo.


----------



## Grande82 (18 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio a tenermi questo peso con voi che mi siete stati così vicini in questo periodo e so che molti ora cambieranno idea su di me ed avranno, certamente, ragione.
> La verità è che nel pieno della mia crisi matrimoniale, mentre mio marito continuava a ripetermi che la nostra vita sarebbe stata sempre uno schifo, che saremmo stati sempre infelici, io ho conosciuto un altro e l'ho tradito...
> E' stato semplice, per quest'uomo, farmi perdere il controllo. Ero talmente triste e sola che sono bastati pochi caffè, qualche bel discorso su quanto meritassi di più...ho creduto davvero di aver trovato di nuovo un pò di felicità ma è durata il tempo di consumare il tradimento. Poi lui è sparito, io mi sono ritrovata con un matrimonio già sull'orlo del baratro e un senso di colpa enorme da gestire; il tradimento mi ha fatto capire che il mio matrimonio sta messo peggio di quanto credessi o, meglio, che io davvero ho perso le forze per portarlo avanti. Mai avevo neppure guardato un altro uomo in dieci anni...ora ho il cuore a pezzi, ho perso da qualche parte la persona che pensavo di essere e, come se non bastasse la sofferenza che già provo per il mio matrimonio, mi ritrovo a soffrire anche per quest'uomo ipocrita che mi ha preso in giro approfittando della mia debolezza per avere qualche ora di svago...
> 
> ...


 mah, insultarti mi pare davvero inutile e sciocco (oltre che maleducato).
Ho letto poche pagine, ma ne sono state scritte molte. 
E se dovessi dirti il mio pensiero non cambia di una virgola: ci sono momenti in cui la visione di un matrimonio può essere falsata. Da incomprensioni, da problemi esterni, da un tradimento. 
Per cui è correttissimo rifletterci bene, capire se quel matrimonio lo si vuole reimpostare e se si vuole andare avanti, magari in modo rinnovato, oppure se da salvare non c'è nulla.
Di buono c'è che non siete sposati da molto ed entrambi avreste modo e tempo di rifarvi una vita.
Come ti sentiresti se scoprissi che lui ora vede un'altra? 
Io credo tu debba concentrarti più che sul 'chi ha sbagliato cosa', invece sul 'cosa amavo e cosa potrei ancora amare di lui?'
Un abbraccio


----------



## lale75 (22 Giugno 2009)

La macchia era solo un neo...grazie a Dio! Per il resto cerco di guardare avanti...


----------



## brugola (22 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> La macchia era solo un neo...grazie a Dio! Per il resto cerco di guardare avanti...


hai detto niente!!


----------



## Old danut (22 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> La macchia era solo un neo...grazie a Dio! Per il resto cerco di guardare avanti...


Per fortuna!!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> La macchia era solo un neo...grazie a Dio! Per il resto cerco di guardare avanti...


bene!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> La macchia era solo un neo...grazie a Dio! Per il resto cerco di guardare avanti...


----------



## Amoremio (22 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> La macchia era solo un neo...grazie a Dio! Per il resto cerco di guardare avanti...


----------



## Verena67 (22 Giugno 2009)

bene Lale da qui riparti!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> La macchia era solo un neo...grazie a Dio! Per il resto cerco di guardare avanti...


----------



## Old matilde (23 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio a tenermi questo peso con voi che mi siete stati così vicini in questo periodo e so che molti ora cambieranno idea su di me ed avranno, certamente, ragione.
> La verità è che nel pieno della mia crisi matrimoniale, mentre mio marito continuava a ripetermi che la nostra vita sarebbe stata sempre uno schifo, che saremmo stati sempre infelici, io ho conosciuto un altro e l'ho tradito...
> E' stato semplice, per quest'uomo, farmi perdere il controllo. Ero talmente triste e sola che sono bastati pochi caffè, qualche bel discorso su quanto meritassi di più...ho creduto davvero di aver trovato di nuovo un pò di felicità ma è durata il tempo di consumare il tradimento. Poi lui è sparito, io mi sono ritrovata con un matrimonio già sull'orlo del baratro e un senso di colpa enorme da gestire; il tradimento mi ha fatto capire che il mio matrimonio sta messo peggio di quanto credessi o, meglio, che io davvero ho perso le forze per portarlo avanti. Mai avevo neppure guardato un altro uomo in dieci anni...ora ho il cuore a pezzi, ho perso da qualche parte la persona che pensavo di essere e, come se non bastasse la sofferenza che già provo per il mio matrimonio, mi ritrovo a soffrire anche per quest'uomo ipocrita che mi ha preso in giro approfittando della mia debolezza per avere qualche ora di svago...
> 
> ...


ciao, che dire... 
siamo umani?
quando il tuo uomo non ti fa una carezza... a volte è bello anche crederci!
non sei una seriale ma solo una donna con tanto bisogno di amore. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e di arraffoni ne è pieno il mondo.

dimentica e concentrati su te stessa, sul positivo di te stessa!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> La macchia era solo un neo...grazie a Dio! Per il resto cerco di guardare avanti...


 
figata!! questa è una notizia...


----------



## Bruja (24 Giugno 2009)

*lale 75*

Come vedi le vere belle notizie le si distinguono dalle priorità... prima la salute POI tutto il resto!!!
Sono lieta per te.
Bruja


----------

